# What bird should enter into the fair next year.



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

For all you chicken judges out there and just bird owners in general. I have my pretty birds. Who do you think i should put in the fair next year. Silky hazelnut joey or rain. The brown one is rain. The black one is joey. Silky is the white one. Hazelnut is the one with lots of color. So who sould i do.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A fair show? They are not all about how fancy a bird is. It's very heavy on what you know about taking care of them. That the bird is healthy and bug free. And that it can be easily handled. Which one of those birds can you handle easily?


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> A fair show? They are not all about how fancy a bird is. It's very heavy on what you know about taking care of them. That the bird is healthy and bug free. And that it can be easily handled. Which one of those birds can you handle easily?


Hazelnut. He is my baby after all


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We need @Poultry Judge to stop in on this topic because he knows quite a bit more than I do. 

Hazelnut is a good looking boy. You're going to have to learn what is different parts are. Most of that info is on the internet for what the leg joints of the legs are called. etc.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Next year is a ways in the future, so you do have time to learn and work with whatever bird you choose. Many adult chickens can be tamed with a little effort and patience.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

danathome said:


> Next year is a ways in the future, so you do have time to learn and work with whatever bird you choose. Many adult chickens can be tamed with a little effort and patience.


I have tamed him with like a year of work and when he was a baby. I will just teach him to be calm on my arm.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You don't need him to be calm on your arm, you just need him to be calm when he's picked up.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> You don't need him to be calm on your arm, you just need him to be calm when he's picked up.


He might need some work ve he will be fine.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Honestly, and I’m no PJ, I like Joey for looks! He is a beautiful boy. Does he have the pretty oil slick feathers? Anyway, that is my pick!  They’re all handsome fellas to be sure. I like the brown one too, just very clean and looks like good posture. See? Don’t even know the right terms. I like them all.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> We need @Poultry Judge to stop in on this topic because he knows quite a bit more than I do.
> 
> Hazelnut is a good looking boy. You're going to have to learn what is different parts are. Most of that info is on the internet for what the leg joints of the legs are called. etc.


If you are doing 4H or FFA, you should enter as many as you can for the experience. Also get a copy, new or used of the APA Standard and start going over the SOP lists for each breed.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

The last picture of the rooster or the whitish brownish hen. Are you entering them in 4H?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

What is a fair show??


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do you have farm fairs in Canada? That's what it is.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Do you have farm fairs in Canada? That's what it is.


People show their chickens and people bid or something


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's what a fair show is. If you get the chance you should go to one.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> That's what a fair show is. If you get the chance you should go to one.


I don’t get it. What the point of those shows


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

To show off their birds and their knowledge. To socialize with others that enjoy raising the animals.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> To show off their birds and their knowledge. To socialize with others that enjoy raising the animals.


I thought your selling them


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What are you talking about now? You've lost me once again.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> What are you talking about now? You've lost me once again.


I thought you sell birds at the fair or something


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Go to the FAIR! See for yourself how it works.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I thought you sell birds at the fair or something


You can but not all birds get sold and some people don't want to sell there bird.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Go to the FAIR! See for yourself how it works.


I don’t have a fair?!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> You can but not all birds get sold and some people don't want to sell there bird.


So you get to go around the chickens and pick them up


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ask your parents about this. Here we have State and County Fairs. Your Provinces are way too big to have a Province Fair so there must be some other way to search for Fairs close enough to you. 

No, you can not touch other peoples' birds. That's strictly a big no. You get to view them and talk to people and learn stuff.

Look up chicken biosecurity. The reason you can't touch anyone's birds is so that you can't make them sick or take a sickness back to your birds. If you can go to a Fair you can get a lot of information there about chickens and their care.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Ask your parents about this. Here we have State and County Fairs. Your Provinces are way too big to have a Province Fair so there must be some other way to search for Fairs close enough to you.
> 
> No, you can not touch other peoples' birds. That's strictly a big no. You get to view them and talk to people and learn stuff.
> 
> Look up chicken biosecurity. The reason you can't touch anyone's birds is so that you can't make them sick or take a sickness back to your birds. If you can go to a Fair you can get a lot of information there about chickens and their care.


Ooh but I wish I can pet them


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> What is a fair show??


where people enter chickens in the fair in the hope to get the Standard for their breed and be best in show.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Ask your parents about this. Here we have State and County Fairs. Your Provinces are way too big to have a Province Fair so there must be some other way to search for Fairs close enough to you.
> 
> No, you can not touch other peoples' birds. That's strictly a big no. You get to view them and talk to people and learn stuff.
> 
> Look up chicken biosecurity. The reason you can't touch anyone's birds is so that you can't make them sick or take a sickness back to your birds. If you can go to a Fair you can get a lot of information there about chickens and their care.


I know yer not allowed to touch the birds but a couple years ago before COVID there were like hundreds of little kids poken and touching the chickies


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I think what encouraged me to get bantam chickens was when I saw a Bantam rooster at the fair and that's when I fell in love with the smaller breeds. There were hundreds but that little one really caught my eye!


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> I know yer not allowed to touch the birds but a couple years ago before COVID there were like hundreds of little kids poken and touching the chickies


My roo does not like wierd people touching him.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I think what encouraged me to get bantam chickens was when I saw a Bantam rooster at the fair and that's when I fell in love with the smaller breeds. There were hundreds but that little one really caught my eye!


Oh? I could enter my cross silkie bantam or cody my silke. Maybe casper but she is a jerk.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Oh? I could enter my cross silkie bantam or cody my silke. Maybe casper but she is a jerk.


Wow, when is your fair starting?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

lovely_chooks said:


> I thought you sell birds at the fair or something


Some people do, some don't, it's mostly an opportunity to network with other poultry people and show off your birds.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Wherever I see chickens I want to pet them and take them home with me


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Wherever I see chickens I want to pet them and take them home with me


same! I saw this easter egger roo and I was like omg I need it


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> same! I saw this easter egger roo and I was like omg I need it


I feel you. I saw a polish roo and i was like oh my lord the floof.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I saw this really small bantam rooster at the fair and I wanted to have it so bad!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> I feel you. I saw a polish roo and i was like oh my lord the floof.


agreed. Floofiness is the key to love.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> agreed. Floofiness is the key to love.


So true. It's why i love the evil casper silkie. Omg she is so floof.


----------

